# Cleaning plaster off of metal



## drewdin (Nov 14, 2013)

The plaster guy decided to splat it all over everything, during my cleaning spree i found that i got the plaster off of the metal on the bathroom mirror but it has seemed to leave a stain. 

Does anyone have any ides what i can do to get this off? I tried every cleaning solution along with nail polish remover. Thanks


----------



## nealtw (Dec 3, 2013)

Did you find an answer?


----------



## drewdin (Dec 4, 2013)

No, for the life of me I couldn't find anything to clean it. I just switched the side the door swings from to hide it


----------



## nealtw (Dec 4, 2013)

Hydrofluoric acid is used in cement and plaster to add better bonding, it is also used to etch glass. So there likely isn't a fix for it.
You might try polishing out. http://home.howstuffworks.com/home-improvement/repair/how-to-remove-scratches-from-glass.htm


----------

